# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Thermal comfort Assessments....DIY?

## woodchip

Hi,
Along with all the other documents to accompany a building application for council (NSW), I understand you need a Thermal Comfort Assessment/ABSA Certificate.
What is a ABSA Certificate?
Can you DIY these cert's, as you can the Basix? 
thank you
woodchip

----------


## intertd6

Call your local council building inspector, the last domestic dwelling approval I had done was in the rush pre 8 / 2005 which was before basix came in, in that case an energy efficiency certificate had to produced from a NatHERS by an accredited consultant.
regards inter

----------


## Master Splinter

Thermal Comfort Assessment - I knew there was a name for the process of deciding if the doona needed a shake!!! 
....that's it, from now on, I'm not sleeping in, I'm performing an extended thermal comfort assessment of the bed every Saturday morning....

----------


## andy the pm

> Hi,
> Along with all the other documents to accompany a building application for council (NSW), I understand you need a Thermal Comfort Assessment/ABSA Certificate.
> What is a ABSA Certificate?
> Can you DIY these cert's, as you can the Basix? 
> thank you
> woodchip

  Probably a bit late now, ABSA is the Association of Building Sustainability Assessors and the certificate is a Home Energy Rating Scheme (HERS), you can't really DIY as you need software and you need to be accredited by ABSA.
BASIX incorporates a thermal comfort assessment and this can be completed 2 ways, either doing it yourself online or providing a simulation by an accredited ABSA assessor.

----------


## Make it work

I like MS's explaination better. 
Would someone PLEASE bash my head in with a 4 x 2 if I EVER decide to build a new house. 
WHAT A LOAD OF BS.

----------

